# carrots



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

well i know karotene is good for color so has any one tried feeding piranhas carrots or are the bad?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Stick with shrimp.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

ya I feed carrots to my piranhas and no they are not bad (finally something I can say from experience lol). Don't overfeed them or feed them only carrots. They need to be on a well balanced diet.

But to answer your question: no they are not bad and yes they do enhance color.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, if you add carrots to your piranha's diet it should greatly enhance the fish's colors. The trick is getting them to eat it. You may need to make your own gelatin food for them to consume the carrots.
~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

well 1 i put this in wrong place but i wanted to know if people fed the p's carrots. I see that thats a yes, well thats cool any ways tahbks..


----------



## JBouchard1087 (Aug 8, 2005)

piranhaseeker said:


> well 1 i put this in wrong place but i wanted to know if people fed the p's carrots. I see that thats a yes, well thats cool any ways tahbks..


I tried to feed mine a carrot once and it didnt work out so well, he ended up chewing it up and spit it back out in tiny pieces. Kinda like he was offended that i would give him that. lol


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Only way to get carrots into your ps diet is to make your own DIY gelating food. Taylor and several members are very experienced at doing this, I'm sure he wouldn't mind helping you guys out.

Sorry to volunteer you Taylor









Hater


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

JBouchard1087 said:


> well 1 i put this in wrong place but i wanted to know if people fed the p's carrots. I see that thats a yes, well thats cool any ways tahbks..


I tried to feed mine a carrot once and it didnt work out so well, he ended up chewing it up and spit it back out in tiny pieces. *Kinda like he was offended that i would give him that.* lol
[/quote]


----------



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

carrots are fine but dont feed them only carrots
give carrots as a treat


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Carrots = unnatural food for Piranhas. For example celulose is not digested by Piranhas.

carotenes are good for yellow-orange-reddish coloration. There ar several different carotene proteins all with different colors.

A hobbyist should feed reddish crustacens, like shrimp in order to give carotenes to Piranhas.

Harry


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah they will eat carrots just dont make that all of their diet.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

NeXuS,

No they won't eat carrots.
In order to get them eat small pieces of a carrot, they must be fooled to do so.
To fool them, one must hide the pieces into some meat.
This being the case I would not say Piranhas eat carrots.

But as i said, unnatural.

Harry


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

harrykaa said:


> NeXuS,
> 
> No they won't eat carrots.
> In order to get them eat small pieces of a carrot, they must be fooled to do so.
> ...


Agreed. Only way to get your pygos to eat carrots is to create your own DIY gelatin.

Hater


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> NeXuS,
> 
> No they won't eat carrots.
> In order to get them eat small pieces of a carrot, they must be fooled to do so.
> ...


are u sure about this? ill take a video of my caribe chompin on some carrots...


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

sounds like they will to me lol.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

U gotta love the way i sarcastically say CARIBEEEEE lol

but yea, dont feed them carrots strait up, this is actually the first time i threw in a carrot like that, i knew he'd eat it cause he eats ANYTHING that comes into the water


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Really? WEll, piranhas do eat carrots, at leat mine did!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

he looks like he will eat anything lol


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> he looks like he will eat anything lol


haha yea (thats why he is seperated from the other two  ),

video will be taken down tomorrow.....


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> he looks like he will eat anything lol


haha yea (thats why he is seperated from the other two  ),

video will be taken down tomorrow.....
[/quote]
I didn't see it eat carrots....the video was not long enough in order to see if it swallowed the carrots...

so I call this


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> he looks like he will eat anything lol


haha yea (thats why he is seperated from the other two  ),

video will be taken down tomorrow.....
[/quote]
I didn't see it eat carrots....the video was not long enough in order to see if it swallowed the carrots...

so I call this








[/quote]

okay um...ur blind....


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

The video was not long enough in order to see if it swallowed the carrots...









No way it swallowed it


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Half the crickets I feed my piranhas are gutloaded with carrots. It is great for their color.


----------

